# 400 amp service



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

No, you can hit two 200 amp disconnects, four 100 amp disconnects, two 100 amp disconnects and one 200 amp disconnect. Just can't exceed 5' unfused to disconnect means from entry and six throw of hand.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> No, you can hit two 200 amp disconnects, four 100 amp disconnects, two 100 amp disconnects and one 200 amp disconnect. Just can't exceed 5' unfused to disconnect means from entry and six throw of hand.


So hitting my 200 amp main breaker panel then I was gonna pipe out of the side of ct cabinet outside of building down 5' then come in and hit a 200 disconnect. The reason I ask another EC said that I have to hit a 400 amp disconnect then go to my panel and other disconnect.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Clintmiljavac said:


> So hitting my 200 amp main breaker panel then I was gonna pipe out of the side of ct cabinet outside of building down 5' then come in and hit a 200 disconnect. The reason I ask another EC said that I have to hit a 400 amp disconnect then go to my panel and other disconnect.


Disconnects have to be grouped, can't have indoors and one outdoors, unless it is feeding a separate structure (which has another disco on it)


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Disconnects have to be grouped, can't have indoors and one outdoors, unless it is feeding a separate structure (which has another disco on it)


They will be in same room it's just piping on outside from ct cabinet then comes into building. The ct cabinet is on outside of building then out of it l nipple thru to 200 amp main breaker panel. Then on the outside from ct cabinet I will run down 5' or so then come back in to hit my 200 amp disconnect so the panel and disconnect they are within 7' of each other in the same room sorry just trying to explain well so you can get the pix in your head


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

No need for a400 amp main, just watch your unfused distance.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Just can't exceed 5' unfused to disconnect means from entry


That distance will vary from POCO to POCO ~ it is not an NEC requirement. 




Shockdoc said:


> No, you can hit two 200 amp disconnects, four 100 amp disconnects, two 100 amp disconnects and one 200 amp disconnect. Just can't exceed ..... six throw of hand.


:blink:

I count 9 there.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Celtic said:


> That distance will vary from POCO to POCO ~ it is not an NEC requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different configurations, 1 & 1 , 2 & 1, 4. not all added together.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

im glad u asked the question, i have a job like this coming up but different amperages after the ct, i have a 400, and 2-200s my question was sizing of conductors 750 mcmal for 400 and 250 mcmal for 200s but havent looked it up yet!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> No, you can hit two 200 amp disconnects, four 100 amp disconnects, two 100 amp disconnects and one 200 amp disconnect. Just can't exceed 5' unfused to disconnect means from entry and six throw of hand.


You can also hit 10-200 amp 40 space panels if you wish


----------

